# General > Pets Corner >  free to good home

## d088z

collie cross retriever answers sometimes to the name of cauley. he will be a year on july 2nd, he is a lovely dog who is always surrounded by kids from 1 year up, he is fully house trained although he will have a nose in the bin. he needs alot of exercise as he has bags of energy, ive not got the time what with 3 kids and i didnt realise he would need as much attention. if interested please contact me but i will not give the dog away unless i am sure you are genuine dog lovers.

----------


## dancingtaz13

Hi, 

is this one of the pups that was at Balmore a while back?

----------


## d088z

yes but he is now in a new home with a lovely couple who have alot of time for him

----------


## attidude9464

Do you realise that you are breaching the Homing Conditions which you signed when you rehomed the pup from Balmore AWC.

----------


## sweep

do you mean you have found a new home for him or that you still have him and are looking for a home?

----------


## Blondie

> collie cross retriever answers sometimes to the name of cauley. he will be a year on july 2nd, he is a lovely dog who is always surrounded by kids from 1 year up, he is fully house trained although he will have a nose in the bin. he needs alot of exercise as he has bags of energy, ive not got the time what with 3 kids and i didnt realise he would need as much attention. if interested please contact me but i will not give the dog away unless i am sure you are genuine dog lovers.


Well you don't sound like a genuine dog lover thats for sure! Christ surely you had an idea how much time and attention a dog would need!

----------


## justine

It is not hard for people to go and see a lovely puppy and take it home to give it the best they can for a year or two before rehoming it. This is the biggest problems puppies have, they look cute, the kids will love them and the what, mum decides that she cant give it the time it needs..
I know i rehomed a dog from a family and we have had him 2 years now, but last year i wanted to give him up because i could not give him what he needed..We still have himand i make sure that he gets what he needs.We now have 2 dogs and some may know a few kids, but i could not give him up. Sorry d088z you have been very irresponsible with this, I just hope your dog has a great retirement with his new owners and does not end up a doggy statistic of going from home to home... ::

----------


## Julia

> collie cross retriever answers sometimes to the name of cauley. he will be a year on july 2nd, he is a lovely dog who is always surrounded by kids from 1 year up, he is fully house trained although he will have a nose in the bin. he needs alot of exercise as he has bags of energy, ive not got the time what with 3 kids and i didnt realise he would need as much attention. if interested please contact me but i will not give the dog away unless i am sure you are genuine dog lovers.


A tad confused here, if this dog is originally from Balmore then the sensible thing to do is return him to be re-homed again, if not then *you* *are* doing the responsible thing of re-homing your pet if you cannot give him the time and attention he needs, you obviously have your hands full with 3 children and only having the dog live with you for a while can give you a realistic indication of whether you can actually cope and fullfill his needs.

I hope you find him a new and permanent home soon!

----------


## justine

> A tad confused here, if this dog is originally from Balmore then the sensible thing to do is return him to be re-homed again, if not then *you* *are* doing the responsible thing of re-homing your pet if you cannot give him the time and attention he needs, you obviously have your hands full with 3 children and only having the dog live with you for a while can give you a realistic indication of whether you can actually cope and fullfill his needs.
> 
> I hope you find him a new and permanent home soon!


Realistically choosing a collie cross they should understand what the needs would be for a dog of that breed. The home should have told them what the dogs requirementas would be. Its not like getting 2 small dogs and thinking running around the house will do them, or a charge in the back yard. even small dogs need exercise, other wise they become bored and unsocialised. 

All dogs that are rehomed from balmore aregiven the best chance with people who have had all explanations given, and i dont believe that d088z was not informed of the high energy that a collie has..
We take Bingo and tank out, there walk is 1 1/2 hrs each time for there needs, the collie would have needed more...

----------


## Tilter

> It is not hard for people to go and see a lovely puppy and take it home to give it the best they can for a year or two before rehoming it. This is the biggest problems puppies have, they look cute, the kids will love them and the what, mum decides that she cant give it the time it needs..
> I know i rehomed a dog from a family and we have had him 2 years now, but last year i wanted to give him up because i could not give him what he needed..We still have himand i make sure that he gets what he needs.We now have 2 dogs and some may know a few kids, but i could not give him up. Sorry d088z you have been very irresponsible with this, I just hope your dog has a great retirement with his new owners and does not end up a doggy statistic of going from home to home...


Good post Justine.  (Will do the scales thing.)  We've had a dog now for 2 years nearly that spent its first year with a young family that couldn't cope.  It's been an uphill struggle dealing with the after-effects  of our dog's first 12 months of life but we're getting there and wouldn't now let her go for anything (tug-tug at the old heartstrings in spite of everything).

----------


## justine

Well thank you Tilter. It is good to see you are sticking with the dog after all that it has been through..I sometimes think it is harder for people to keep the dog with problems and easier to rehome. Luckily we got bingo from someone who loved him and they had to part for reasons i will not disclose, and yes its been hard to make him conform to my regime and i nearly gave up, but i dont give up easily, things still get me about him but still parting with him is not an option.

Dog owners whether experienced or first timers should read about the breed, and owning a pc like most do this is not hard..I researched bingo and tanks breed before getting them..Others should follow suit...

Well done you for persistence..(will follow with the scales thing) ::  :Wink:

----------


## dancingtaz13

I agree totally with Justine too.... I can guarantee Balmore make all new owners fully aware of the breed/animal they are taking on or thinking about rehoming. Thats the last thing Balmore wants is to see the animal coming back. 

What breed of dogs do you have Justine? (Just wondering if it's the same breed as your avatar?) I have a husky and got him as a pup from down south 5yrs ago.... we researched the breed and made a point of going to Husky racing at Aviemore to speak to ppl that own huskies to see what they were like. I worked part time at the time we got him and he certainly chewed while i was at work for a few hrs!! He was kept in the Kitchen but we got off lightly compared to some of the damage i have seen by huskies. 
Needless to say i would not get another husky pup again or any other breed for that matter (as i work full time now anyway...)  :Smile:

----------


## justine

> I agree totally with Justine too.... I can guarantee Balmore make all new owners fully aware of the breed/animal they are taking on or thinking about rehoming. Thats the last thing Balmore wants is to see the animal coming back. 
> 
> What breed of dogs do you have Justine? (Just wondering if it's the same breed as your avatar?) I have a husky and got him as a pup from down south 5yrs ago.... we researched the breed and made a point of going to Husky racing at Aviemore to speak to ppl that own huskies to see what they were like. I worked part time at the time we got him and he certainly chewed while i was at work for a few hrs!! He was kept in the Kitchen but we got off lightly compared to some of the damage i have seen by huskies. 
> Needless to say i would not get another husky pup again or any other breed for that matter (as i work full time now anyway...)


No nothing a sbeaustiful looking as that, unless through my eyes. We have a large 41k staghound x G S D, and a staffordshire bull terrier, both high energy dogs, need loads of excersise and commitment.Before taking on BIngo we read all i could about both breeds to see what we would be getting, and we got neither, he is a gentle giant who loves to run.. is crap as a gaurd dog and loves to sleep when not running.As for tank the staffy, i researched everything about them, i also learnt a few things from the dog whisperer of whom i am a big fan, so i now have an 8 mth old who is great with the kids, and both the dogs see all in the house as their pack leader..

I love huskies, i had 2 many years back unfortunatley both dogs were stolen, probably sold on..I tried for months to find them but the police reakoned they would have had buyers for them before they stole them..The heartache i had was unbelievable..They were anmed Nugget and Simba.

----------


## Tilter

> collie cross retriever answers sometimes to the name of cauley. . . . if interested please contact me but i will not give the dog away unless i am sure you are genuine dog lovers.


Can we have an update on the sometimes-called Cauley please?  HOpe he's getting on OK.

----------


## angie.a

I have sat tonight and read all the comments sent to do88z and think you are all being really unfair, yes this person may not have thought it through enough before taking on the pup but surely she has done the right thing in ensuring the dog has been rehomed to a caring family and not just dumped the dog as many would. I think it's a disgrace pulling this person down in public for everybody to read, if you all thought your comments were so important then maybe you should have sent her a private message instead of the way it has been done.  I really do not think Caithness.org should allow this to happen, this is not the first time I've come across this sort of thing and honestly feel something should be done to stop this happening in the future.

----------


## MGM

Well said angie.a! I have just read this thread myself and cant believe some of the comments. Yes everyone should know how much work and attention a dog needs but its not untill you bring that animal into your home that you realise just how much time it needs, you can read any amount of infromation but it does not prepare you completely for the arrival! at least they are making sure it is placed in a loving home.

----------


## Ash

i think it may be the fact its a rescue animal

----------


## justine

well i for one still stand by my comments.I dont think i was harsh on d088z, just i know that the home would never have given a dog over without telling the new owners how much responsiblity,
 as for the comments on reading up can never fully prepare you for owning the dog or breed, to me that is almost the same as saying first time parents can read as much as they want and then find it alot harder, but you dont give up after time because the child is more than you thought iit would, and before you all jump on me for comparing the two, dog verses child, but a dog is like a child, you have to guide it, teach it and train it, aswell as love it, dogs are no different to us...
Caithness.org is exactly for the likes of this and other conversations..I dont think anyone was harsh with their comments, i could give a few threads which have been alot worse..

Ash you are probably right, it makes it worse when it is a rescue dog, but it is the same for all animals, i have taken in a few unwanted animals over the last two years and have them all, even though sometimes i could decide to pass them on but i dont..

----------


## angela5

> Before taking on BIngo we read all i could about both breeds to see what we would be getting,


 
You still took that chance after reading about the breed, you found it difficult as you wanted to re-home that dog. :: 
Your comments to do88z are rich eh!

----------


## justine

> You still took that chance after reading about the breed, you found it difficult as you wanted to re-home that dog.
> Your comments to do88z are rich eh!


 
Yes you are tight i did think about it when i had depression and couldnot cope with me, but i still have Bingo and will never get rid, so yes my words are rich.....But right.

----------


## angela5

> Yes you are tight i did think about it when i had depression and couldnot cope with me, but i still have Bingo and will never get rid, so yes my words are rich.....But right.


 
You were in a similar position so i feel you have no room to judge anyone.

----------


## Julia

> I have sat tonight and read all the comments sent to do88z and think you are all being really unfair, yes this person may not have thought it through enough before taking on the pup but surely she has done the right thing in ensuring the dog has been rehomed to a caring family and not just dumped the dog as many would. I think it's a disgrace pulling this person down in public for everybody to read, if you all thought your comments were so important then maybe you should have sent her a private message instead of the way it has been done.  I really do not think Caithness.org should allow this to happen, this is not the first time I've come across this sort of thing and honestly feel something should be done to stop this happening in the future.





> Well said angie.a! I have just read this thread myself and cant believe some of the comments. Yes everyone should know how much work and attention a dog needs but its not untill you bring that animal into your home that you realise just how much time it needs, you can read any amount of infromation but it does not prepare you completely for the arrival! at least they are making sure it is placed in a loving home.


Well said, only having a dog at home can reveal the enormity of the commitment!  D088z is only doing the responsible thing, why down someone when they are trying to do the right thing by this dog.

----------


## KCI

The bottom line is that when you make the decision to take on any kind of animal, you are taking on that responsibility for life.  When you are considering a rescue animal, it is even more important to be prepared to keep that animal with you for life, and to make sure you give the animal the best life you possibly can.  If you don't think you can do that, then you have no right to take on that animal.  Rescue animals have been through a lot in their lives, and deserve to be treated properly.  They have already been abandoned or neglected, and don't deserve to be passed out to yet another home.  They all deserve their forever homes, and if you can't give them that, then you have no right to take them.
Sorry, I'm sure I have offended lots of people, but I am so sick of hearing about poor animals being given up through no fault of their own. Of course it's hard work, taking on an animal of any kind - but why even think about taking them, if you are not prepared for that?
Any animal welfare centre will check your details first, and give you all the info to make sure you are aware of what you are taking on.  Most animal welfare centres will tell you that if it doesn't work out, you should get in touch with them, and they will rehome the animal again.
I just wish people would think very carefully about what they are doing, where animals are concerned. So many people are so quick to take animals, then give them up when the going gets tough - no real animal lover would do that.
If I have offended anyone, then Sorry, but I stand by what I have said.  I'm not having a go at anyone in particular - just people in general.

----------


## stixie

I just wanted to add my wee story.

I rehomed a puppy last year and while she is a handful and requires a little bit 'more' than my other dog she has a home for life with us and the SSPCA were very good in making me aware of what to expect. She is a Husky cross so not the easiest breed to keep.

We have adapted to her the same as she has to us and were all a happy family together.

I hope everything works out for others not so fortunate.

----------


## justine

> You were in a similar position so i feel you have no room to judge anyone.


Yes i was in a similar situation. Bingo was an balmore recue and was looked after by a loving family for 5-6 yearswho could no longer cope.I took him on and then after a year and a bad time i nearly rehomed him. Nearly being the word, i still have him 2 years on and another dog aswell, so if my words seem harsh i appologise, but i stand by the motto Dogs are for life, especially if you take one from a rehoming centre. I dont believe that d088z has had a hard time from us, we are just sick of unwanted animals being rehomed for no fault of their own, its always the case...If i had rehomed him i would have never said anything, knowing how hard it is to look after an energetic dog who needs plenty of exercise, and keeping my family happy aswell, takes alot out of me but i continue...Anyway no more to be said, i just hope the dog has a good home now and will remain with them until the end.

----------


## Moderator

Thread closed as now no more than an arguament

----------

